# packaging bars ?



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

a labeled glassine envelope.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Hobby Lobby sells small, clear plastic zip-type bags of various sizes. Or, use a food vacuum sealer system without the vacuum treatment. The last method maintains the integrity of the goods. I have used a roll of 3" wide plastic candle sleeving from Betterbee and sealed the package top and bottom. Slap a label on the front or top.


----------

